# מקרה חותנת...



## mayushki (6/2/13)

מקרה חותנת... 
וואו, אני כל כך עצבנית עכשיו שזה לא יתואר, אשמח לקצת פרופורציות.
לאחר שהחלתנו להתחתן, בישרנו את הבשורה לקרובים שלנו.
אמא שלו כמובן מאד שמחה, ואחרי שתמה ההתרגשות היא אמרה לנו-אני יודעת שאין לכם כסף ושאתם רוצים חתונה מיוחדת,
אני נותנת לכם 80% מכל העלויות.
את השאר הכוונה שאנחנו והוריי ישלמו.

מקסים לא? 
לא. זה קרה רק לפני שבועיים, והנה פתאום, היום בבוקר טלפון מאמא שלו. היא שמעה על להקה מקסימה וביררה איתם מחירים
והודיעה להם שברגע שיש תאריך-היא תסגור איתם סופית.
סליחה? מה אנחנו? אורחים? מה זה צריך להיות?
כששאלתי אותה בעדינות למה היא לא התייעצה איתנו, היא אמרה לי-ממילא אני משלמת כמעט הכל, מותר לי שגם האורחים שלי יהנו.

אני לא יודעת מה לעשות. החתונה עוד בערך 7-8 חודשים וכבר זה מתחיל?
היא גם אמרה לי שהיא רוצה לראות את שמלת הכלה שלי היות וחלק מהאורחים שלה דתיים והיא רוצה שאהיה צנועה.
ממש מורידה לי את החשק להתחתן.

מה עושים?


----------



## coffeetoffy (6/2/13)

וואו.. 
חמותי ביקשה לבוא איתי לקנות שמלה וכמעט התעלפתי, אני יכולה לתאר לעצמי איך את מרגישה. 
אני חושבת שיש לכם חיים ארוכים יחד לפניכם, ולא כדאי שתפתחי אותם ביחסים לא נעימים עם החמות. 
אני שלחתי את החתן להסביר שאנחנו מעדיפים לבנות את האירוע בעצמנו, נשמח לקבל עיצות אבל המילה האחרונה שלנו בלבד. 

כדאי גם לקחת בחשבון שיתכן וזו ההתרגשות של ההתחלה. אצלי אבא שלי היה אדיש כל החודשיים הראשונים ועכשיו הוא פתאום נלהב בטירוף, ואחותי שאמרה שהיא תארגן איתי את הכל בכלל לא מעורבת בהכנות (טוב, אין ממש הכנות, אבל היא לא מראה רצון להתערב).

לדעתי בשלב הראשון כדאי שהחתן יסביר ש*אתם* (לא את, אתם!) מעדיפים לנסות ולהתמודד עם ההכנות לבד, ואתם מעריכים את עזרתה אבל אתם תפנו אליה במידת הצורך.

לגבי השמלה: גם אצלנו יהיו כמה דתיים (3 שולחנות מהדרין למען האמת), ואני מתכוונת ללבוש של לחופה אבל לא מעבר לזה. הם יודעים ומכבדים את אורח החיים החילוני שלנו וזה הכל.

בהצלחה


----------



## שריתוש26 (6/2/13)

אי אפשר לאכול את העוגה ולהשאיר אותה שלמה 
היא משלמת לך 80% אז את תלויה בה. או שתשלמי על החתונה שלך לבד. 
נשמע לי קצת חוצפני מצידך כל הדרך שאת בשוק שהיא רוצה להיות בשליטה על מה שקורה . את יכולה להגיע איתה להסכמות אבל זה הכסף שלה ולדעתי יש לה את כל הזכות לעשות זאת.


----------



## coffeetoffy (6/2/13)

אני לא מסכימה איתך. 
אם שנותנת מתנה לחתונה לא צריכה לנפנף בזה כל האירוע, ובטח שלא להתנות את זה בארגון החתונה בעצמה.


----------



## Mitmit101 (6/2/13)

מסכימה לגמרי עם קופיטופי 
גם ההורים שלי שמו כבר 10 אלף על החתונה ולא ביקשו שום דבר תמורת זה אחרי החתונה הם יכסו לנו גם את החוסרים ביחד עם הורי החתן..

אף אחד לא ביקש שום דבר תמורת הכסף ששם למעט שה dj ינגן כל הזמן חחח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני הייתי אומרת לה שמעי לא מתאים לי הלהקה הזאת ואם את כל כך רוצה אותה תארגני אות לאירוע בבית שלך עם החברים שלך ..
עם כל הכבוד לך זה החתונה שלי ושל הבן שלך ואת לא יכולה להחליט כאלה החלטות רציניות.. טוב שלא רצתה לבחור לך את השמלה גם...

הייתי מעדיפה לקחת הלוואה ולא לקחת ממנה כסף..


----------



## נ ט ע 1986 (8/2/13)

בדיוק מה שרשמתי הרגע למטה.. 
עדיף לקחת הלוואה ולא לקחת כסף מהחותנת.. זה קצת יותר קשה לזוג בתחילת הדרך אבל זה הכי בריא.. והבריאות מעל הכל..


----------



## שריתוש26 (6/2/13)

לא אמרתי שאני מסכימה עם האמא 
רק אמרתי שאם היא משלמת - זכותה להחליט איך היא רוצה ורואה את האירוע. והכלה יכולה להגיע איתה לעמק השווה או לדבר איתה. אבל הכסף הוא של האמא בסופו של דבר. והחתן והכלה יכולים להחליט לא להשתמש באופציה ולשלם מכספם (שאין להם). להסיק שזה מובן מאליו שהיא משלמת והכסף שלכם זה לדעתי חזירות. 
קיבלתם מתנה, תעריכו אותה ותכבדו אותה. אל תקחו את זה כאילו הכסף שלכם בכיס.


----------



## Tara Yashar (6/2/13)

אני בכלל לא חושבת ככה 
זה שהיא משלמת זה אמור להיות אך ורק מתוך טוב לך ואהבה לילד שלה ולאשתו לעתיד. אני מאמינה שאם נותנים מתנה ומצפים לבל בעדה משהו, כנראה שעדיף שלא יתנו...

מיושקי,
אני חושבת שיש מקום לשיחה שלך ושל בעלך עם אמו ולהסביר לה שאתם מודים לה מקרב לב על הלב הרחב והרצון לעזור, אבל שחשוב לכם יותר מהכל שזו תהיה החתונה שלכם ושתשקף את האופי שלכם, ולא שלה.
זה מאוד חשוב ויכול לעזור


----------



## שריתוש26 (6/2/13)

אמור זה שם של דג 
כסף שלה. היא מחליטה. 

הם יכולים לבחור לא לקחת אותו או להגיע איתה להדברות.

זה כל מה שאמרתי. זה לא מובן מאליו שהיא תשלם והם יחליטו מה לעשות בכסף שלה. זה לא רשום בשום ספר חוקים. הכסף - שלה. היא יכולה להחליט פתאום שהיא חוזרת בה ואז ימצאו את עצמם קרחים מכאן ומכאן


----------



## ההיא של ההוא (6/2/13)

זה בכלל לא עניין של כסף 
כשהורים נותנים כסף לחתונה זה מתנה לזוג הצעיר. זה לא מה שקונה להם זכויות בחתונה.
זה הגיוני להתחשב ברצונות ההורים כי זה חגיגה גם שלהם לחתן את הילדים ויש שם גם אורחים שלהם. ואני מסכימה איתך שצריך להתחשב ולהגיע לעמק השווה אבל זה לא קשור לכסף.


----------



## Mitmit101 (6/2/13)




----------



## נ ט ע 1986 (8/2/13)




----------



## ronitvas (6/2/13)

אווווו רגע, רגע! 
זה נכון שהאירוע גם של ההורים, אבל מכאן ועד להחליט מה יהיה באירוע *לבד*, מבלי להתייעץ כי היא משלמת?????
ועוד להצהיר שהיא מחליטה כי היא משלמת????
לדעתי זה שיא החוצפה. 

מיושקי, אני חושבת שהכל מאוד טרי וההתרגשות בשיאה. יכול להיות שהיא תירגע ויכול להיות שהיא לא.
מה שכן, אתם חייבים!!!! לעשות תיאום ציפיות ביניכם. לראות מה אתם רוצים כזוג בחתונה, איך אתם רואים אותה.
אחרי שאתם סגורים פחות או יותר (עדיף יותר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ביניכם, אתם צריכים לנהל שיחה איתה.
אני מאמינה שהוא צריך להיות מוביל בשיחה, כדי שהריקושטים לא יגיעו אליך, אבל זה כבר עניין אחר.
לדבר במונחים של *אנחנו* וליצור חזית אחידה.
להבין גם מה זאת אומרת 80%. מאיזה סכום? אם החלטתם לצנוח צניחה חופשית עם כל האורחים לאולם, גם על זה היא תשלם 80%?
להסביר בנועם, אך באסרטיביות, שזה גם אירוע של ההורים, אבל בראש ובראשונה זה אירוע שלכם. טקס ברית הנישואין והצהרת האהבה שלכם (עם כל האהבה למשפחות שהביאוכם עד הלום).

לפעמים צריך לעשות את השיקולים וההחלטות כזוג ולהבין מה יותר שווה. ויכול להיות שהם יצאו קרחים מכאן ומכאן, ועדיין יהיה שווה להם לוותר.


----------



## mayushki (7/2/13)

אז זהו. שלא סוכם סכום 
מה שהיא החליטה זה שהיא נותנת לנו כסף. היות ועדיין לא ברור כמה תעלה החתונה והיא יודעת שזה עלול להיות יקר-היא אמרה לנו-תחליטו מה שבא לכם,
איזה מקום שבא לכם וכו'-אני נותנת 80%.

מיותר לציין שמאד התרגשנו ושמחנו, זה נותן לנו יד חופשית בכל כך הרבה דברים.. מי האמין שפתאום היא תחליט לי החלטות כאלה?
היא לא מציעה, היא לא מעלה על סדר היום, היא לא רומזת-היא מחליטה.

בן הזוג שלי אמר לי שאולי נרד מכל נושא האירוע המפונפן, נעשה משהו צנוע ונשלם לבד.
זו אופציה, אבל לא בא לי. אני מתחתנת פעם בחיים ובא לי במקום שאני חולמת עליו עם שמלה שאני חולמת עליה ועם אוכל שאני מפנטזת עליו.

אוף.


----------



## נ ט ע 1986 (8/2/13)




----------



## שוקושית (6/2/13)

בא-רוור! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ברור שזה מובן מאליו שזו חתונה של ה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




זוג
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



וברור שזה מובן מאליו שה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




זוג
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בוחר מה יהיה בחתונה.

אצלנו גם יש השתתפות גדולה מאוד של שני צידי ההורים, והיה ברור מראש שזאת החתונה שלנו והם קבעו סכום זהה למתנה, ומה שהיה צריך להשלים למחיר הסופי ירד מהמתנות.

אני מציעה לכם לשאול אותה איך היא רוצה להעביר לכם את המתנה:





 לפני החתונה כדי שתוכלו לשלם מקדמות





 או אחרי החתונה כצ'ק מתנה.

אל תיכנעי, אני מעדיפה לעשות חתונה פציפצפונת ולא שיקבעו לי על הלהקה.

באמת מרגיז!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



וכמובן שהכל יבוא מהצד של בן זוגך שחלילה לא תחשוב שאת מפלצת. 
(מכירה כמה אמהות שחושבות שהילדים שלהם נפלאים והאשה מכשפה)


----------



## ronitvas (7/2/13)

מכירה את הבדיחה? 
אישה אחת מספרת לחברתה באיזה חתן נפלא הבת שלה זכתה - הוא מסדר, מנקה, מטפל בילדים, מביא משכורת טובה וכיוב'
ובאותה נשימה היא מספרת איך הבן שלה נפל עם כלה מזעזעת - הוא מסדר, מנקה, מטפל בילדים, מביא משכורת טובה וכיוב'....


----------



## שוקושית (8/2/13)

חחחח כל כך טיפוסי


----------



## נ ט ע 1986 (8/2/13)

לגמרי נכון.!! 
בדיוק מה שהחותנת השתלטנית שלי עושה..
מהרגע הראשון היא פשוט נפנפה בזה..
עדיף לקחת הלוואה ולא לעשות חתונה בכסף שיעלה לי בבריאות..
לא סתם אומרים בברכת המזון:"אל תביאני לא לידי מתנת בשר ודם ולא לידי הלוואתם" כי זה פשוט עולה לחמות לראש. וזה לא שווה את זה...


----------



## meni1234 (12/2/13)

מהסיבה הזאת לא הסכמתי 
שההורים של ארוסתי יממנו לנו 1 ש"ח יותר ממה שההורים שלי מביאים (ביחס לכמות האנשים) למרות שהם רצו....עצה שלי...עדיף להתחתן ברחוב מאשר שכל החיים תיהי חייבת למישהו משהו... זה לא יעזוב אותך....


----------



## ההיא של ההוא (6/2/13)

לא מסכימה איתך 
לדעתי כשהורים מממנים חתונה זה בעצם מתנת החתונה שלהם לזוג הצעיר. זה לא שהם קונים מניות.
מצד שני, בלי קשר אם הם משלמים או לא, לחתן את הילדים שלהם זה גם חגיגה שלהם והרבה מהאורחים (בד"כ) זה אורחים של ההורים, אז כן יש מקום להתחשב גם ברצונות של ההורים. פשוט צריך להגיע להסכמה משותפת ולמצוא את עמק השווה. ואף אחד לא צריך להיות יותר מידיי שתלטן.


----------



## lanit (6/2/13)

מסכימה איתך חלקית 
זה כסף שלה, והוא לא הוגדר כמתנה, ולכן יש מקום להתחשב ברצונות שלה, אבל זה בהחלט לא מה שקובע (אני יודעת שזה מה שכתבת בהודעה הבאה, אבל זה לא משתמע מההודעה הזו).

אחרי שהזוג יושב וחושב מה חשוב לו ומה הוא רוצה, אפשר לשמוע מהאם מה היא רוצה ולהגדיר מה הוא קו אדום מבחינתם (שהאם מעורבת בשמלה בגלל האורחים שלה) ומה הוא נסבל מבחינתם (להקה).
אני מבינה את האם, שמזמינה את האורחים שלה ורוצה לוודא שיהיה אירוע מכובד, ושלאורחים יהיה נעים. גם אצלנו זה קרה- לא רצינו לקחת כסף כדי לא להיות "בני ערובה" של ההורים, ועם זאת הסברנו להם שהאירוע יהיה מכובד ומכבד, ושכולם יהנו.
ואם יש משהו שאנחנו מתחרטים עליו מהחתונה שלנו הוא שלא השכלנו לכבד את הרצון של ההורים לתת ולעזור, מה שגרם אצלנו לפיצוץ ודחיית החתונה.

אז לפותחת השרשור- לנשום עמוק, לדבר עם הבן הזוג לגבי מה מוצא חן בעיניכם ומה תרצו באירוע, ליישר קו שלא דוחים או מקבלים שום דבר על המקום עם ההורים, אלא לנסח משפט "אנחנו צריכים לחשוב על זה" (דגש על אנחנו), ולבדוק איפה אפשר לערב ולהתייעץ.


----------



## mayushki (7/2/13)

אני לא מסכימה איתך 
אני לא ביקשתי כסף. היא באה והציעה. כשאתה נותן מתנה אתה לא מתנה התניות.


----------



## The Girlie Show (8/2/13)

בעל המאה הוא בעל הדעה 
אני מסיכמה שזו החתונה שלכם ואתם צריכים להחליט בה
יתכן שעם חמות כזו לא מדובר בחתונה האחרונה שלך. תהיי דיפלומטית ואל תרקי לבאר ממנה את שותה


----------



## Shaycus (8/2/13)

אני ממש לא מסכים עם מה שרשמת 
זה שהיא משלמת על החתונה לא הופך אותה לכלה.
זה צריך להיות מחווה טובה ולא רצון להשתלט על החתונה.

אני הייתי מעדיף להתחתן ב20% סכום שיש לי ולא שיכתיבו לי כבר שבועיים אחרי תחילת התכנונים מי הלהקה שתופיע בחתונה שלי.

וכן - אני מבין שזה הכל בא מרצון טוב ומכוונה טובה של ההורים.


----------



## p o o p i (10/2/13)

מסכימה ביותר


----------



## enigma80 (6/2/13)

קודם כל, קחי אוויר ותירגעי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 אני מבינה 
שאת כועסת וזה אכן מעצבן.
יש עניין כזה להורים שמשלמים על החתונה לראות בכך אישור לעשות מה שבא להם ולנסות למשוך את האירוע למקום שהם רוצים.
לדעתי, את ובן זוגך צריכים להודות לאמא שלו על זה שהיא מממנת חלק נכבד מהאירוע, אך אם זאת להסביר לה שהחתונה הזו היא שלכם בלבד ואתם רוצים לבחור איך היא תראה. היא יכולה להציע הצעות, להעלות רעיונות אך אתם אלה שבסוף יחליטו אם כן או לא.
אני מניחה שההצעה שלה מאוד מפתה אך במידה והיא לא עומדת במה שסיכמתם אתם רשאים לא לקבל את "המתנה" שלה.

כשאנחנו התחלנו לארגן את החתונה ידענו בדיוק מה התקציב שלנו ובמה אנחנו יכולים לעמוד, חיפשנו אולמות שמחיר המנה שלהם מתאים לנו תקציבית. 
הוריי התעקשו שנלך לראות מקום אחד (יקר בהרבה), שאמא שלי אישית חלמה עליו מאז שאחי תכנן את חתונתו, ולנו היה ברור שזה ממש לא בתקציב ואין טעם אפילו ללכת לבדוק. הוריי הבינו שהתקציב שלנו לא גבוה (לפי דעתם) והציעו לשלם על הוצאות האולם. כמובן שלא הסכמנו. ידענו שברגע שנסכים נאבד את עצמנו בתוך כל הארגונים האלה.
הוריי התעקשו מאוד ולא הרפו, אנחנו המשכנו להתעקש. המשכנו לחפש אולמות בתקציב ובסוף מצאנו אחד שמאוד אהבנו והחלטנו לסגור. 
לפני שסגרנו הבאנו את ההורים של שנינו לראות את האולם. אני אישית אמרתי להורי שזה המקום שאנחנו רוצים להתחתן בו ומבחינתנו אנחנו סוגרים איתם.
במידה והוא ימצא חן גם בעיניהם והם עדיין יהיו מעוניינים לשלם על ההוצאות של האולם, אחלה. במידה ולא אנחנו יודעים שאנחנו יכולים לעמוד בזה לבד.


----------



## כדורי 1 (6/2/13)

הנה למה מפחיד להתחתן 
2 נשים שלא מבינות מה חשוב ומה לא 

הצעתי אליך - אם זה מה שגורם לך לחשוב על "לא להתחתן" באמת אל תתחתני


----------



## coffeetoffy (6/2/13)

תגובה דוחה ומיותרת.


----------



## כדורי 1 (6/2/13)

זה הגיוני שבגלל להקה היא רוצה לבטל חתונה ? 
היא לגמרי לא בשלה 

הגברים היום מרגישים שהם חייבים להגשים לאשה כל משאלה פסיכית 

אני אומר : לחנך מהרגע הראשון שהשטויות האלו לא מעניינות אותנו 
מספיק לי בורקסים ובירות 

לא מתאים לה ? כנראה שאנחנו לא באותו ראש 

ואני לא קמצן אני פשוט לא מוכר אשליות


----------



## pipidi (6/2/13)

את מפספס את הפואנטה... אנסה להסביר 
במקרה היפותטי שלא כולל את המילה חתונה
נגיד שאתה וחבר שלך החלטתם לערוך משחק כדורגל מיוחד שיחגוג 20 שנות משחק של קבוצת הכדורגל שלכם. (ראיתי מההודעות האחרות שאתה בקטע של כדורגל, לכן הדוגמא הספיציפית הזו). תהיה עלות יחסית גדולה לשלם לאיצטדיון, אוכל ושתיה ועוד כל מיני הפעלות שיהיו מעבר למשחק עצמו. 

חבר אחר מגיע ומציע לשלם 80% מההוצאות על ההפקה. אחרי שבועיים, הוא אומר שהוא מצא קייטרינג שהוא ממש נהנה ממנו והוא רק רוצה שתסגרו על תאריך כדי לסגור איתו. זאת כמובן בלי שתתנו את דעתכם על הקייטרינג הזה, האם הוא מתאים או לא מתאים למשחק כדורגל, וכמובן בלי שתבדקו אותו בעצמכם. 
ואז הוא גם מוסיף כבדרך אגב שהוא רוצה לבוא איתך לקנות את המדים של הקבוצה, כי הוא רוצה לוודא שתבחר בצבעים שהוא אוהב.

אז זה בכלל לא קשור לאשליות, חתונות וכו', אלא לשליטה.


----------



## coffeetoffy (7/2/13)

"לחנך"? מה היא, כלב? 
לא לא, אתה ממשיך להציג פה אופי דוחה. 
היא לא התכוונה באמת לבטל, היא מביעה מרמור, מה אתה רוצה מהילדה?


----------



## mayushki (7/2/13)

מיי דיר כדורי 
כנראה שלא באמת הבנת את כוונת המשורר באומרו "מורידה לי את החשק להתחתן".
כשמורידים לך את החשק זה לא אומר שאתה לא תעשה.

ומי שמך להחליט שאני לא בשלה? ידידי, אני בשלה כאבוקדו בסוף העונה. זה שאם החתן לא חושבת בקו ישר
איתי לא אומרת שאני לא בשלה.

בהצלחה למי שתחליט להיות זוגתך אי שם בעתיד.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (6/2/13)

העיצה שלי... 
קודם כל, קחי אוויר. עדין אל החליטו בשבילכם החלטות, אתם בתחילת הדרך וצריך פשוט למצוא את הדרך לנווט את התכנונים בצורה נכונה כדי שכולם יהיו מרוצים. 

אומרים שבעל המאה הוא בעל הדיעה. בין אם מה שהיא עושה נכון או לא נכון, בין אם זה ראוי או לא ראוי ובין אם זה נחמד או לא נחמד, זו הבחירה שלה וזה המצב שצריך להתמודד איתו. 

אני מציעה שתנהלי שיחה עם בן הזוג שלך - ויחד תתכננו את המשך הדרך. נקודת המוצא צריכה להיות כזו - אמא שלו רוצה לתת כסף, אבל לכסף שהיא נותנת יש מחיר והמחיר הוא התערבות שלה ורצון שלה להכתיב מה יהיה באירוע. 
יש הורים שמציעים עזרה במימון האירוע, אבל גם מתערבים בכל החלטה ומארגנים הכל ויש הורים שמציעים עזרה במימון האירוע או אפילו מימון מלא לאירוע, מביעים את עמדתם אבל נותנים לזוג להחליט. 
בקלפים שחילקו לכם, קיבלתם את הקלף הראשון - הורים שרוצים ונכונים לתת - אבל גם מתערבים. 

מה שיהיה בהמשך הדרך - הוא בחירה שלכם. אתם צריכים להחליט - האם אתם לוקחים את הכסף ויחד איתו את ההתערבות, או אומרים לאמא שלו, תודה רבה על ההצעה, אנחנו רוצים שהאירוע יהיה שלנו ואנחנו מבינים שיש לך בעיה לתת את הכסף בלי להתערב ולכן אנחנו בוחרים שלא לקבל את הכסף - אבל גם לארגן את החתונה בהתאם למה שאנחנו רוצים - גם אם המשמעות היא אירוע יותר צנוע. 
את מוזמנת לתת מתנה כראות עיניך, אבל את לא חייבת, זו לחלוטין בחירה שלך, אבל קחי בחשבון שכל מתנה שתיתני מרצונך היא מתנה ולא מקנה לך את הזכות לקבוע מה יהיה באירוע... 

אלו בעיני, האפשרויות. 
לדעתי, אם תחליטו להשאיר את המצב ככה- כלומר, לקבל את הכסף ולנסות למנוע ממנה להתערב, זה יגיע למצב של ריבים ופיצוצים על כל החלטה ובכל פעם היא תגיד לכם - אם אתם עושים ככה, אני לא אתן כסף, אם לא תעשו ככה, אני לא אתן כסף וכו'. 

אגב, מניסיון של חברה שלי. 
חברה שלי מאד רצתה שההורים יממנו להם את החתונה. ההורים שלה היו בעניין - חמותה פחות. 
בעלה של החברה שלי לחץ בנושא הזה על אמא שלו (שפשוט לא אוהבת את החברה שלי ולכן לא רצתה לעזור). אני אמרתי לה כבר מההתחלה, עדיף לך לא לקחת את הכסף שלה, כסף בא עם התערבות, במיוחד כשלא הייתה כוונה לתת אותו מההתחלה. 
בסוף הם אמרו שישתתפו בעלויות - אבל אחרי ויכוחים וכעסים. בשלב מסוים, הם שוב התחרטו, שניה לפני שסגרו אירוע בגן אירועים מאד יקר. 
בשלב זה, הכלה החליטה שזהו, נמאס לי ועשתה אירוע לפי בחירתה ובסדר גודל שהיא ובעלה יכולים לממן עם העזרה שיקבלו מהוריה. 
קצת לפני האירוע, החמה שוב שינתה דעתה ובסוף החליטה כן לתת להם את הכסף.  

לגבי מימון חתונה לבד. בהחלט אפשרי - במיוחד אם מארגנים אירוע שמראש יודעים שיכסה את עצמו ולוקחים בחשבון סכום שמוכנים לחסוך ולספוג - בין אם מחיסכון ובין אם מהלוואה מהבנק. אצלנו, היו לנו חסכונות אבל האירוע כיסה עצמו לחלוטין- לא השתגענו ולא חרגנו מהתקציב.   

הדיעה שלי - באופן אישי הייתי מעדיפה לא לחיות לפי גחמות של מישהו אחר. הייתי מעדיפה אירוע צנוע על אירוע שיארגנו לי ולא יהיה בו חלק. 

נקודה קטנה נוספת - יכול להיות שההתנהגות של חמותך קשורה לפער בין הדורות. בעבר, היה נהוג, במיוחד אצל הציבור הדתי (וגם היום זה נהוג אצלם קצת... אבל לא אצל כולם) שההורים משלמים על האירוע אבל גם מתכננים אותו והזוג מגיע כמו אורחים. יכול להיות שזה מה שחמותך מכירה ושככה עשו לה כשהיא התחתנה ועכשיו - היא עושה את זה לכם, כי הרי את האירוע שלה היא לא תכננה בעצמה ואולי גם, כי ככה היא חושבת שדברים "צריכים" להיות. אם זה המצב, כדאי שבעלך, כשהוא מדבר איתה, יהיה אדיב אך אסרטיבי ויציין בפניה שהוא יודע שהיא לא זכתה לתכנן את האירוע שלה ויכול להיות שהחוויה נגזלה ממנה, אבל עכשיו תורכם להתחתן ואתם כן רוצים לתת את הטון שלכם. יכול להיות, שהגישה הזו תרככך אותה ויכול להיות שהיא תגלה הבנה למצבכם... 
אם לא, באופן אישי לא הייתי לוקחת את המימון שלה, יכול להיות שהיא תפתיע ותציע לתת פחות כסף כמתנה ואז תדעו על מה יש להסתמך, אבל לא הייתי בונה על זה.


----------



## OnG Wedding (6/2/13)

תודי לה על ההצעה הנדיבה, תגידי שאת מאד מעריכה 
אבל, חשוב לך שהחתונה שלך, תהיה שלך. גם אם היא תהיה סופר צנועה (החתונה, לא את) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אם היא רוצה לעזור לבן שלה מבחינה פננסית היא מוזמנת. אבל החתונה היא שלכם בלבד, והיא תמיד תהיה רק אורחת של כבוד בה. 
את לא מוכרת את הזכויות על החתונה בעד שום הון.

אותי זה מגעיל וגם חוצפה. לפי הטיפוס היא גם תדאג להזכיר את זהעובדה שהיא ממנה את החתונה הרבה שנים קדימה ולהשתמש בזה, זה לא שווה לך. תחתכי את זה כבר עכשיו.


----------



## TanTanIM (7/2/13)




----------



## nomib2 (7/2/13)

אני מייצגת כאן את ההורים ואנסה להציג את עמדתי 
כאמא של כלה אני מניחה שאני פחות או יותר בגיל ההורים שלכם  ולכן  אנסה לענות ממקום של הורה.

לא נראה לי שיש זכות להורים להכתיב לזוג  את אופי החתונה. אפשר לבקש, להציע אך לא לכפות.
(גם אנחנו היינו פעם צעירים ולא רצינו שההורים שלנו יכפו עלינו את אופי האירוע שלנו).
השתתפות כספית בחתונה לא!!!! מקנה זכות להתערב. היום הם קובעים מי יהיה ה-DJ ומחר הם יעזרו
בקניית הדירה ויכתיבו את צבע האריחים, הריהוט ועוד.

מי שצריך לומר להורים את דעתכם זה לא את הכלה אלא בן זוגך, הוא צריך לשבת ביחידות , איתם ולהסביר להם שתשמחו לקבל
את הכסף , תנסו לשתף אותם בארגון החתונה אך במינון שאתם תקבעו.
חשוב לזכור שהחתונה זה רק ערב אחד בחיים ולא כדאי לצאת למלחמות ולהגיע לערב המיוחל מותשים ומתוסכלים.
יחסים עכורים  עם ההורים ישפיעו  עליכם גם בעתיד.

לגבי בחירת השימלה, לא חושבת שיש מקום לאמו, לבוא איתך.  יש את אמא שלך, אחיות או חברות שתבואנה. 
אני כן חושבת  שיש מקום להתחשב ברצון שלה שלא תקני שמלה מאוד חשופה כשיש קהל דתי באולם . יש שמלות מדהימות
שלא מגלות את הראוי להסתיר ועדין לא שמלות  " דוסיות".
נכון כתבו לך קודמי, שיש מקום לעשות תאום ציפיות ומה שחשוב להורים וניתן להתחשב בהם רצוי לכבד אותם. אכן זה גם האירוע 
של ההורים וחלק נכבד מהמוזמנים הוא שלהם.  
עצה לך הכלה  - אם ההורים שלך לא יכולים לעזור כספית תבקשי מהם להצטמצם במספר האורחים, ואת העלות של האורחים שלהם תממנו מהמתנות.
(אני לא חושבת שזה הוגן להזמין אורחים בלי הכרה ולא לשלם עליהם, ושמעתי על כאלה מקרים).
לסיום סיפור אמיתי - חברתי חיתנה את בנה וסוכם שההוצאות יהיו על ההורים חצי בחצי. בסיום האירוע חיפשו את הורי הכלה כדי ללכת למשרד לשלם, 
והתברר שההורים נסעו הביתה . חברתי עמדה נבוכה וכמובן שילמה על כל האירוע בלית בררה.
סוף הסיפור,  שהתפתחה מריבה בין בני הזוג ואחרי 8 חודשים התגרשו. תגידו שלא רק בגלל זה , מסכימה, אך מעשה ההורים לא תרם לזוגיות שלהם.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (7/2/13)

מסכימה עם מה שכתבת - המומה מהסיפור 
קודם כל, מסכימה מאד עם הדברים שכתבת. נתת עצות נכונות וטובות ואני מאד מסכימה עם זה שבן הזוג צריך לעמוד מול הוריו. 
אני גם מסכימה שכן יש מקום להתחשב ולבחור שמלה לא חשופה מדי. 

אני בשוק! מה הם חשבו לעצמם! בסוף ההורים של החתן החזירו את הכסף? או שהזוג נתן להורים של הכלה חצי מהסכום מתוך המתנות?
אני לא יכולה לדמיין לעצמי מצב כזה. אם חס וחלילה הייתי עומדת במצב הזה מול בן הזוג, הייתי מציעה ומתעקשת שנחזיר להורים חצי מהסכום ששילמו למקום מתוך המתנות של האורחים. 
סביר להניח שאם הוריי הכלה היו אומרים מראש שאין בכוונתם להשתתף במימון הוצאות האירוע - הזוג לא היה רב על זה וזה לא היה מגיע לכדי גירושין. 

אצלנו, סיכמנו מראש שכל זוג הורים ייתן כמה שהוא רואה לנכון בתור מתנה. ידענו שצד אחד מבוסס יותר ולא רצינו לגרום לאי נעימויות וגם רצינו עצמאות בתכנון החתונה והיה לנו כסף לתשלום המקדמות מתוך חסכונות שלנו. בסוף, שני ההורים נתנו מתנות מאד נדיבות והכסף נשאר לנו להמשך החיים


----------



## nomib2 (7/2/13)

שני הצדדים סיכמו לשלם על האירוע חצי בחצי 
ולכן הורי הכלה  הרשו לעצמם להזמין אורחים בלי הכרה.  ידוע לי רק שהחתן החזיר חלק מהסכום להוריו, מחסכונותיו  מבלי שהכלה תדע.
מדובר בזוג דתי שלא חי לפני החתונה ביחד. (שניהם היו בסוף שנות העשרים לחייהם, ציינתי גיל שלא יתקבל הרושם שמדובר בזוג ילדים, שניהם אקדמאים, היא עם תואר ראשון
והוא עם תואר שני ). 
אצלנו אנחנו משלמים את החלק היחסי מבחינת מספר האורחים שלנו וחצי מהאורחים של הזוג.
מאחר שהזמנו רק 60 אורחים וההורים של הצד השני הזמינו  150 איש , כמובן ששילמנו פחות.
בחרנו  להזמין  רק אנשים שהם קרובים אלינו משפחתית או מבחינת חברים. אנחנו מעדיפים לשמור את הכסף 
לקניית דירה, 
מבחינת הזוג כל הכסף שיקבלו הערב זה מתנה עבורם, מתוך תקווה שגם הם ייעדו את זה לדירה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (7/2/13)

מצב לא פשוט 
בעיני, זה לא לעניין שהחתן היה צריך להסתיר מהכלה את העובדה שהוא מחזיר חלק מהכסף להוריו. 
להיפך, הכלה אמורה להרגיש אי נעימות מול הוריי החתן ולרצות לעשות כמיטב יכולתה כדי להחזיר להם לפחות חלק מהכסף!

לא יודעת איפה הייתי קוברת את עצמי מאי נעימות אם הייתי במקומה של הכלה. 

אני יכולה להגיד לך, בתור הזוג הצעיר, שהעובדה שנשארו לנו המתנות של ההורים מהחתונה מאד עוזרת לנו - זה התחלה לפחות לכיוון של רכישת דירה וזו עזרה ענקית!


----------



## ענוני (8/2/13)

לדעתי 
מי שצריך לדבר עם אמא של החתן - זה החתן.
זה התפקיד שלו, והיא גם תקבל את זה אחרת אם זה יבוא ממנו


----------



## Ruby Gem (7/2/13)

אמנם בעל המאה הוא בעל הדעה 
אבל אני לא חושבת שחמותך צודקת.
אני חושבת שהורים שמשלמים על החתונה צריכים לעשות את זה בכיף, באהבה וכי הם רוצים לתת מתנה לזוג הצעיר. לא כדי לקבוע ולהחליט בעצמם מה יהיה בחתונה!
אפשר להתחשב ברצונות ההורים, אבל בסופו של דבר זו חתונה שלכם ולא שלהם.

אני מציעה שתדברי על הדברים עם בן הזוג שלך, ושהוא ידבר עם אמא שלו. כמובן להסביר לה את העניין בעדינות ולתת לה את ההרגשה שאתם מאוד מעריכים את עזרתה, כי זה לא מובן מאליו.


----------



## shira3121 (7/2/13)

תראי תשמעי- זה שההורים משלמים לא נותן 
להם את הזכות לקבוע מה יהיה בחתונה אבל המשפט הזה נכון בעולם אידיאלי. ממה שהבנתי אמא של חבר שלך בעצם אמרה שאם היא משלמת אז היא גם מחליטה וזה נוצן לכם שתי אופציות:
1. להסכים
2. להגיד לה תודה אבל לא תודה- אנחנו נממן את החתונה בעצמינו ואנחנו נעשה את הבחירות שלנו תוך ניסיון להתחשב ואת תתני ביום האירוע מתנה כראות עינייך.













 במקרה שלי ההורים של בן הזוג ואבא שלי נתנו סכומים יפים ולא היתה להם אף דרישה או בקשה לעומת אמא שלי שהיו לה דעות על כל דבר ועוד טענה אחרי זה שלא כיבדתי אותה ונתתי לה את המקום הראוי כך שגם אם היא לא תתן כסף אמא של חבר שלך עדיין תציק אבל אז אתם תרגישו יותר בנוח ויותר לגיטימציה לשלוח אותה ל


----------



## apple sauce (7/2/13)

דעתי 
את מכירה אותה יותר טוב מאתנו - ולדעתי צריך לזהות האם האמירות/דרישות שלה מקורן בהתרגשות והתלהבות או שהיא באמת רוצה להיות מעורבת בכל פיפס ולבוא איתך כל שישי לסיבובים בכל תל אביב או למדידה בשעה 1 בצהריים בתל אביב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (רמז: לא בטוחה שהיא תרצה).

אין ספק שמימון חלקי/מתנה נדיבה מאד מורידים ממפלס הלחץ. איך שאני רואה את זה (שוב, אולי אני אופטימית מדי, אבל באמת אני מאמינה כך) היא מ-א-ד מתרגשת ושמחה שאתם מתחתנים שהיא נהנית להוציא את הכסף וגם רוצה להיות מעורבת מתוך התרגשות רבה. (אולי זה מחזיר אותה לעבר...) 

לדעתי צריך פשוט לדעת איך להתנהל, אבל כן לתת לה להרגיש שהיא מעורבת ועוזרת לכם בהכנות לחתונה (כל עוד באמת היא לא מקשה עליכם). למשל: בקשר ללהקה, להודות לה שהיא התאמצה למצוא לכם להקה, ולומר לה שתרצי להיפגש איתם או לשוחח איתם. כלומר להבהיר לך (בעזרת בן זוגך - כמו שכבר אמרו לך כאן) שהכל עובר דרככם.
בקשר לשמלה, תאמרי לה שכמובן שתתחשבי וכו', אם היא תתעקש לבוא תאמרי לה שמאד חשוב לך שאמא שלך תהיה איתך, ואי אפשר להביר עוד אנשים. 

וקצת סיפורים משלי כדי שתראי שאת לא בד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אבא שלי "מצא" לנו צלם, הוא אפילו לא סיפר לי. פתאום מתקשר אלי אותו צלם ומתחיל לפרט לי הכל... הייתי כלכך בשוק, חשבתי שעובדים עלי. בסוף באמת הלכנו לראות אותו! וזה היה מאד מועיל, כי שנייה אחרי שיצאנו החוצה אמרתי לחבר שלי : מחר בבוקר אני סוגרת עם אילן סבירסקי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

סבתא שלי, דתייה, מדברת על השמלה בכל פעם שהיא פוגשת אותי. תמיד היא מדברת על השרוולים, שכאמור מאד חשוב שיהיו. אכן כשתכננתי איך השמלה תיראה  לקחתי את הצד הזה של המשפחה בחשבון, ורציתי שרוול קטן לשמלה. ואז ראיתי את תמונת החתונה של סבתא שלי: היא התחתנה בסטרפלס!! (אבא שלה היה רב?!).

בקיצור, צריך להיות סבלניים ובטח ובטח שלא לריב. אני מאד מעריכה את ההורים שלי ומאד מאד אוהבת אותם. גם אם לפעמים האמירות שלהם לא מוצאות חן בעיני, לומדים איך להתנהל כך שכולם יהיו מרוצים, ובעיקר אתם.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (7/2/13)

הרגת אותי עם הסטרפלס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בכל פעם שאמא שלי מעירה משהו על אורך החצאית שלי (ביום-יום) או על גובה העקבים אני מזכירה לה איך היא בתור תלמידת אולפנה לשעבר ובת למשפחה דתית הסתובבה ברחובות ירושלים בסוף הסיקסטיז והסבנטיז...


----------



## yaelikv (7/2/13)

אוף איזה באסה  אולי הסיפור שלנו יעזור קצת. 
כשהודענו שאנחנו מתחתנים ההורים אמרו לנו שהם מביאים לנו X כסף, וכל השאר עלינו. התחלנו בהכנות.

אבא שלי ניסה מאוד להשתלט על העניינים- החל מאיזה אורחים להזמין, איך האירוע יתנהל, האם יהיה רב או לא, ועוד עוד ועוד.
אחרי חודש כזה - אמרתי לו שאו שייסוג או שהוא לא מוזמן. לא מעניין אותי כסף לא כסף - אני רוצה שקט, שלווה ולהנות. 

הוא נעלב, אותי זה ממש לא עניין, אבל מאז הוא סותם את הפה ולא מתערב. ואני שוב שמחה ומאושרת ולא בלחץ.

ההורים של חבר שלי ואמא שלי נותנים עצות, מתעניינים וגם מציעים דברים - אבל ברור שהכל בסופו של דבר החלטה של חבר שלי ושלי. 

השמלה שתיהיה לך, המוזיקה, צבע המפיות או כל שטות אחרת - הם לגמרי עניין שלך ושל בן זוגך.

תגידי לה בעדינות אך באסרטיביות שאת מוכנה לשמוע בכיף עצות והצעות - אבל היא צריכה לכבד את ההחלטות שלך ושל בן זוגך בסופו של דבר.

והערה אחרונה:
אם השמלה לא "מספיק" צנועה בעיניי האורחים הדתיים שלה - הם מוזמנים לעצום את עיניהם וללכת. אף אחד לא כופה עליהם דבר, שהיא לא תכפה בשמם שום דבר עלייך. חוצפה!!!


----------



## mayushki (8/2/13)

איזה חמודה את (-: 
היום יש ארוחה משפחתית, ואני עומדת להעלות את הנושא הזה בעדינות.
אנחנו כבר מוכנים לקבל ממנה תגובה של "אז אני לא משלמת". אם זה יהיה המצב-נתמודד עם זה.

ולגבי השמלה-זו דעתי בדיוק וגם הבנזוג תומך. זו חתונה שלנו, לא של האורחים.


----------



## נ ט ע 1986 (8/2/13)

יווו אני בהלם.. חשבתי ששלי גרועה.. 
אז הנה כמה מאצלי:
היא גם היתה חייכנית בכל מה שנוגע אליי, אם כי שאלה המון שאלות..
אח"כ, כשהסתבר לה שאנחנו לא רוצים לגור בעיר שלה היא כבר התחילה להשתלט..
כמעט ביטלה לנו את החתונה (!!!!), והוא החתן בין הפטיש לסדן.
בהמשך אחרי המון המון ויכוחים, בכי שלי לארוס הסכמתי לגור בעיר הזו.
אח"כ היא אומרת מה זה.? קבעתם את החתונה רחוק מדיי.. אתם צריכים לעשות אותה ב*** (העיר בה הם גרים)
חצופה! יש לי אורחים כמעט שעהתיים מרחק והיא תגיע לחתונה במרחק של דקה נסיעה?...
"אני רוצה לדעת כמה כל צד מביא, כמה ההורים שלך? כמה את? איפה תגורו? מה הרהיטים שיהיו לכם?"
ואווווו את חולת נפש!! התחלתי להבין עם מי יש לי עסק...
"השמלה שלך, את צריכה שהיא תהיה יפה, לא תחפושת. אבל מה זה פייטים?" "התסרוקת הכי הכי חשובה"
ותבינו, אני מתה לשתף אותה, אבל בגלל שהיא כל כך מכשפה, אני נמנעת ורק אומרת "כן כן" על כל דבר שלה...
הארוס שלי התחיל קצת להתחזק בדת, היא אומרת לו :"למה אתה לא יושב איתנו" "זה לא הדרך שלנו !! " (כלומר ההתחזקות בדת)
"במה את עובדת? כמה את מרוויחה?"  "ממה תחיו?"
הכלבתא הזו מחזיקה ב3 דירות בעיר יוקרה ומה שמטריד אותה זה רק איך נסתדר, בהתחלה הציעה שנגור בעיר שלה והיא תביא לנו לגור באחד מהבתים שלה, ואח"כ קיפלה את הזנב וירדה מהרעיון (כמובן רק אחרי שאני כבר הסכמתי לגור בעיר שלה... וזו היתה סוג של מניפולציה כדי לגרום לנו לגור לידה...)
קיצר, תאמיני לי שהדשא של השכן לא ירוק יותר.
הן פשוט מכשפות.. לא יודעת למה אלוהים ברא אותן כך, אבל זה פשוט לא נועד לקרות יחסי הכלה-חותנת הזו...
ואל תדאגי, כל מה שאת מספרת קרה לי כחצי שנה לפני החתונה, היום אנחנו 3 חודשים לפני ולמדתי להגיד לה הכל, "כן"
ממש קשה, אבל אפשרי, עם המון טיפים מאמא שלי ומהגיסה החכמה שלי..(שהיא אגב ביחסים מעולים עם אמא שלי, כי אמא שלי היא חותנת מדהימה..!!!)


----------



## נ ט ע 1986 (8/2/13)

וכמובן שהיא שואלת את הארוס שלי כל שעתיים 
"כמה יש לך בחשבון? , שלא תעז לגעת בכסף שלך בחשבון!!"
חוצפנית שכמוך, לא הגזמת?
אבל היא בשלה..
למדתי כאמור לומר לה הכל:"כן, כן"
היא אגב היתה ביחסים גרועים עם חמתה(כך סיפר לי ארוסי), עד כדי כך ששנים רבות לא דיברה איתה, אמרתי לה באחת הפעמים שהיא ישבה לחקור אותי:"אז את מגלגלת את זה אליי?" (כלומר את זה שחמותה עשתה לה את המוות... )
את הבת שלה היא הפרידה כבר מחבר שלה בעבר, כי הוא לא נשא חן בעניה (של החותנת כמובן) הבת נפרדה מהחבר, כעבור שבועות מספר הם חזרו ושוב נפרדו סופית (אחרי שאמא שלה עשתה לה את המוות!)

כשהיה את הפיצוץ הגדול בנינו על המגורים אמא שלו התחילה פשוט לשאול שאלות, לחקור ולהתנהג כמו אני לא יודעת מה.
המשפט שהיא אמרה והכי פגע בי היה:"תראי, אנחנו לא יצאנו מעורינו כששמענו כשאתם מתחתנים.. זה טיבעי שממש נשמח לשמוע שהבן שלנו מתחתן אבל זה לא היה ככה.." באותה פגישה אמרתי לעצמי בלב:"זה בסדר, תירגעי.. את גם ככה לא מתקרבת לבית הזה יותר, שתגיד מה שהיא רוצה המכשפה הזו... את הולכת ולא חוזרת" אבל אני באמת אוהבת אותו, אז פשוט הבלגתי למכשפה ובסוף פשוט למדתי לומר לה הכל:"כן כן...". אפס שקיפות והמון המון :"כן.. נכון.. את צודקת"


----------



## Shaycus (8/2/13)

זה ממש לא בסדר 
וזה שהיא משלמת 80% מהחתונה לא מקנה לה רשות לעשות דבר כזה ללא אישור שלך.

הכי לגיטימי בעולם שתעצרי את זה ותבקשי לשמוע את הלהקה תחילה - אם היא לא לטעמך זכותך להגיד לה שאת לא מעוניינת. עם כל הכבוד אם היא תגיד לך "אני מממנת את החתונה והלהקה הזאת תופיע" אז אני הייתי שוקל פעמיים על אופי החתונה.

עדיפה חתונה -שלך- ב20 אלף שקל ולא חתונה -שלה- ב100 אלף שקל.

נ.ב
לפרוטוקול אציין שאנחנו זוג עניים מרודים והכסף כמובן מגיע מההורים. יש להם דרישות כמו לכל הורה אבל אין שום סיכוי בעולם שאחד מההורים היה עושה דבר כזה בלי לקבל אישור ובלי להתייעץ איתנו תחילה. אני לא אומר לא להקשיב למילה שהם מוציאים מהפה כי כן - הכסף שלהם אבל החתונה היא שלך ושלך בלבד!


----------



## alt היחיד (8/2/13)

היא לא חייבת לכם כלום !!!! 
אי אפשר לאכול את העוגה ולהשאיר אותה שלמה. 

יש לך 2 אופציות. או לוותר על הכסף שלה, או לקבל את מה שהיא מחליטה.

אבל באמת שיש את האופציה השלישית היעילה ביותר. הידברות מתוך כבוד ואהבה.


----------



## p o o p i (10/2/13)

אם היא משלמת על החתונה יש לה זכות להתערב 
אנחנו שילמנו על הכל לבד ואף אחד לא העז להתערב.
אם את רוצה שהיא לא תתערב תממני לבד את החתונה, אין מה לעשות- ככה זה. היא נותנת את הכסף יש לה זכות להתערב.


----------

